# Suggestion on LED replacement light



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have to replace a bunch of 2' fluorescent lights in the basements and laundry rooms of multiple apartment buildings. They don't want to have to keep changing lamps and ballasts. They aren't picky about the light fixture, they just want it to be LED and give off the same amount of light as what's there now:








The picture is sideways, the lights are on the ceiling.

They are all the same, installed in surface mounted 4" round boxes like in the picture.

Any suggestions for LED fixtures?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Can you just change the lamps?


https://www.eledlights.com/led-lamp...ulbs/t8-2ft-led-tube-ul-dlc.html#.WR5QgFROmhA

Or a fixture.


https://www.eledlights.com/led-lamp...-high-lumen-led-panel-light.html#.WR5R_1ROmhA


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

LED tubes


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Pop the covers off
Remove the ballasts
Rewire power to one side, neutral to the other side
Install new led tubes
Wipe windex on cover
Reinstall

You will get down to less than 10 min per fixture and I bid them at 30 min. each.

If your really greedy resell the lamps you removed on CL..lol

Great money, especially if your poco has rebates it's an easy sell.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> LED tubes


Are just plain DIY.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

It may worth it and I did read the specs and they claim it last 50,000 hours life so it be good for most area plus add some motion sensors too that way the tentents dont have to fool around with switches or majorty of them forgot to turn it off that what happend many places I know.

But I havent check the specs on LED tubes itself but I think they are right on par as the whole lumainire so it can go either way.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Rip that old junk out. It looks like someone scabbed in troffers where they don't belong. I'm sure Cooper or Lithonia make a nice two lamp wrap. A shop light could even work.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

So, is there just an octagon box above the light where all those pipes meet? If so, just toss up a porcelain keyless and use a bunch of socket doublers with LED flood lamps.:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

After looking closer at the photo, those ARE a wraparound. 2' wraps aren't common. Hopefully four footers work.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I totally missed the 2' part also

These are outdoor canopy fixtures but would work well in your situation.

They come in dimmer and brighter styles

What's the ceiling height?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Are just plain DIY.


Go paint something.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I dont know if this work in this situation but let me post a link .,, 

http://www.e-conolight.com/indoor-lighting/surface/led-surface-mount-wrap.html?finish=5331&cct=5271#configtop

I am not sure if it will have same light level as old one is.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would see if a four foot shop light works on a short chain. I think even Home Creepo sells them in LED (cheap HO crap, though).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, those are 2'.
The ceiling height is 8'. These are in basements.

The LED tube idea is pretty damn cheap, I overlooked that. I will run it by the management. But incase they still want new fixtures, I'd like to find something. 

I could hang any light by chain as recommended, but since there is currently a small 2' light there and a typical 4" octagon box above it, I was looking for a surface mounted LED light for ease of installation. The main stipulation is that it gives out as much light as the existing fixture (which probably isn't much, but I don't want to screw it up).


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Check out the Rab GUS two footer.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm picturing old, dusty fixtures with brittle acrylic lenses. For me, fixture replacement is the better option. The only advantage to tube replacement is you don't have to worry about fixture disposal. If they have a dumpster you can use, it could be a nice little in/out job.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

When people ask me which fixtures to use, I always suggest they go to their local supply house and talk to the counter guys. If there's a problem, they're going to make good on it and they have it in inventory so any problems are easier to fix than if you go to some online e-tailer. Those counter guys know what the good products are and which ones have problems. 

You're in NJ with supply houses all around you. Tell them what you told us and see what they say.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My counter guys (and girls) are as dumb as fence posts.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

These are retail prices but this is a kick ass fixture. It may be to bright though. 
http://www.morrisproducts.com/pc_product_detail.asp?key=67004D33BA954F5BAC6893559D689EFA


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

To be honest, this isn't really a RAB or expensive light type of apartment complex lol.

I was thinking more along the lines of $30-50 surface mounted ceiling fixtures that you may find in a kitchen. I just want to make sure that the light output is similar.

I'll see what the supply house has to offer.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> To be honest, this isn't really a RAB or expensive light type of apartment complex lol.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of $30-50 surface mounted ceiling fixtures that you may find in a kitchen. I just want to make sure that the light output is similar.
> 
> I'll see what the supply house has to offer.


I know what you mean by having a tight budget.
I would install a keyless and then screw in one of those HD special keyless adaptor finished looking LEDs.
They will put out equal or more light then a couple of old 20 watt tubes and if there is a problem with one of them, they can un screw it and install a regular medium base lamp.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...-Integrated-LED-Flushmount-54606241/205890895


----------



## Just2cents (May 22, 2017)

these lights would work as an led replacement for that spot. its a bit of a different look tho. 

http://www.cheaphighbays.com/product.html?l=linear-high-bay


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Use the double-ended power supply type B LED tube for the replacement, remove the ballasts, very easy rewiring.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I has me a theory about the replace the existing fluorescent lamps with those led type that use the existing electronic ballasts and the ballast life:

The lower current draw of the new led tubes increases the lifespan of the t-8 style electronic ballasts. That's it in a nutshell. I have no idea if it is true or not, it's just a hypothesis at this point, but already I see potential in making a sale based upon using this malarky to convince the rubes to go along with me getting into the wallet.... I have been presented this contrary opinion from customers before- '' I don't want led tube replacements because the ballast will die out before the lamps do and then I have to call you back to change the ballast all the time.'' Many here will pipe in that you can use the type that direct hooks up to 120 volts and bypasses the ballast. That is a no no to me because you are ( A.) becoming a lighting manufacturer since you altered the listed assembly and you don't have deep pockets that Lithonia does. (B) Now the customer will try changing the lamps themselves next time, and get the chit shocked out of them fooling around with changing the lamps when the light is energized, resulting in you sitting in a court room during your trial as plaintiff.
I need the real electricians like Jraef to pipe up and tell me if my theory holds any water or not.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I has me a theory about the replace the existing fluorescent lamps with those led type that use the existing electronic ballasts and the ballast life:
> 
> The lower current draw of the new led tubes increases the lifespan of the t-8 style electronic ballasts. That's it in a nutshell. I have no idea if it is true or not, it's just a hypothesis at this point, but already I see potential in making a sale based upon using this malarky to convince the rubes to go along with me getting into the wallet.... I have been presented this contrary opinion from customers before- '' I don't want led tube replacements because the ballast will die out before the lamps do and then I have to call you back to change the ballast all the time.'' Many here will pipe in that you can use the type that direct hooks up to 120 volts and bypasses the ballast. That is a no no to me because you are ( A.) becoming a lighting manufacturer since you altered the listed assembly and you don't have deep pockets that Lithonia does. (B) Now the customer will try changing the lamps themselves next time, and get the chit shocked out of them fooling around with changing the lamps when the light is energized, resulting in you sitting in a court room during your trial as plaintiff.
> I need the real electricians like Jraef to pipe up and tell me if my theory holds any water or not.


The LED replacement tubes that you are talking about will work both ways, with or without the ballast. After thinking about it over the last few months, I have changed my mind and no longer worry about bypassing the ballast. Since it's LED and will last far longer than you, I don't see an issue. You are installing a UL listed item in accordance with it's instructions, and they include a sticker saying not to put a normal tube into the light fixture.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

99cents said:


> My counter guys (and girls) are as dumb as fence posts.


I think mine are film extra's from "Zombie Apocalypse" movies.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> I think mine are film extra's from "Zombie Apocalypse" movies.


Nowadays they could be actual zombies!:whistling2:


----------



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

*2" Led Wrap*

Check out Maxlite LSU fixture, should work great for the application.

Backed by 10 year fixture and labor warranty .


----------

